# DISCUSSION OF BUG: 3.34 "Adjust" Broken? in HDTV Setup Menu



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone else notice that the "adjust" feature in the HDTV setup menu has no affect when using the DVI outputs?

Anyone have success with this feature using any other outputs?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Logray, YES I noticed it last night but was was too tired to respond to your post. In checking DVI, not only does it not move anything, it makes the video picture flash chopping the picture and showing the center portion to the right and left sides of the screen! It is worthless even when changing to 480p, 720p, and 1080i. I also discovered that if I keep hitting the right or left arrow buttons after several commands, the BSOD ensues but after a moment or so, recovers in the current setting mode.:nono2:

It works fine when I have it on component (nada on composit, S-video, and DVI)


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks boyle for testing the other outputs.

I guess the fix would either be to disable this feature for DVI, extrapolate in the user manual, or my preference: fix it!!! I for one would like to have the picture moved a few 10's of pixels to the right...

Perhaps it is explained in the user manual? I'll take a look.

Edit: Looking in the user manual - here's what I found - NO mention of what outputs this feature works on... so assuming it SHOULD work on all outputs.

"If you need to adjust the position of the video on the display screen, press MENU 6-1-9 and select the Adjust option. The arrow keys on the remote can be used to change the vertical and horizontal positions of the video and menu images on the screen. Press SELECT to save the setting."


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I can still control picture from the 6-1-9 Adjust screen in all 4 directions using DVI or Component. Now I did ask about this earlier, and I am told some displays send an EDID command back to the source to lock the display position, but this is only in conjunction with DVI/HDMI. It should not prohibit movement if you do not have a DVI connected and you are running only on Component video.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have been asked to find out more info on this.

Is everyone that is having this issue, is it an issue were it was working before on DVI or do you typically use Component and are not sure?

What Display brand and Model and Hardware ID is your 811?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not having any problems, but I'm using component.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason, my signature has the information that you desire. 

With the 811, I used the component outs between P289 and P330. Before that I used it with S-video. 

I do not know if the Aspect Adjustment ever worked with DVI. I don't recall it not functioning properly before P334.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> ...is it an issue were it was working before on DVI or do you typically use Component and are not sure? What Display brand and Model and Hardware ID is your 811?


Samsung Tantus HLN567WX 56" DLP

Only use DVI.

811 Hardware ID: LADD-N

Never worked before AFAIK.


----------



## yoyogi (Jan 20, 2006)

I came home today to discover my pictures washed out. After about an hour of 'debug', I think I have some answers.

3.34 simply set the Black Level to 7.5 IRE (as opposed to 0 IRE) for the component outputs only.

All you have to do is re-calibrate your TV for this new black level coming from the HDTV box.

This may be much harder than you think, as most of us use a DVD to calibrate our system, so unless your DVD player can output 7.5 IRE (for my Sony DVD player 
set Black Level = ON), you are SOL. You may be able to use the HDNET test signals instead if you are in this situation.

This is VERY annoying - but there is nothing really "wrong" with your box, it is just outputting a different black level.

Hope this helps.

Yoyogi

PS : the poll on this issue is misleading - it has nothing to do with the KIND OF TV you have - it is all about whether or not you are using the component output. on the other hand, if your TV is automatically adjusting for 0 or 7.5 IRE, you will not notice the issue


----------

